# Removal of Opinions Please thread



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have removed the Opinions Please thread from the forum as I would prefer that no dialogue mentioning this seller of the grinder advertised on eBay was displayed

Any further links to this item will be removed


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Is he no longer a member here?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No. Following a dialogue the former member has been removed from the forum.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

ok, a shame really as this place is full of decent people and quite why someone would want to put themselves in a position to be moved on is sad. Respect you and your judgment Glenn as does everyone else I am sure.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I was just saying yesterday to GaryD that this forum is full of great people and it's the only place on the Internet that I enjoy just hanging around. The mods do a great job but it's the general population that makes it for me.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

As the person that brought up the subject most recently ... No problems


----------

